
Building Serverless Apps with GoLang - n0debotanist
https://twitter.com/IOpipes/status/1014253449251303424
======
vhodges
Two things:

1) It's Go, not GoLang (god I hate being _that_ guy, but it drove me up the
wall). 2) Why is the link on this article to a tweet about the article instead
of the post itself?

